

Next 12 YCombinator-inspired accelerators by application deadline - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/2010/12/17/incubatorsaccelerators-by-deadline.html
My researchers completed our list of ycombinator/techstars incubators last week, and after contacting them all we've (only) been able to get the next 12 application dates.<p>Many reported they will have application dates in the new year or over the holiday.
======
jasonmcalacanis
My researcher just completed the complete list of incubators, and have
contacted all of them.

We've only been able to get 12 application deadlines from the various
accelerators, but all of them say they are still going to operate in 2011.

Most said they will have dates in the new year/over the holiday break.

~~~
HectorRamos
Also remember, you can still apply late for YC W11, up until before the first
day of the Winter semester. So you have barely over a week.

You might be at a huge disadvantage to be accepted so late, but just pointing
out that late application is still open AFAIK.

------
mikey_p
It'd be neat to see someone take the time to organize all of these into a
database that's easily filtered by subjects such as length of program, whether
or not they require the founders to relocate, etc.

------
jfi
I took part in the Tech Wildcatters' first class this past Summer. Happy to
chat with anyone that has questions, hit me up at jeff@collegejobconnect.com

------
delano
Year One Labs is still accepting submissions as well.

<http://www.yearonelabs.com/>

~~~
gawker
Kudos to you guys! Wish there was a bigger list like this for Toronto/Canada.

------
borogrove
Austin Technology Incubator was founded in 1989. It's hardly correct to call
it "YCombinator-inspired."

